# How Clean is clean enough when changing substrate



## Ducati M900 (Feb 11, 2014)

How clean is clean enough when changing substrate? I am changing from gravel to sand and have a bag of pool filter sand that I have been rinsing. The water has been running off clear, but dark specs still remain that do not float to the top.







The specs do not seem to be sand, being that if you apply pressure with your fingers they will break and disintegrate. Should I try a different brand of PFS? This is the PFS i purchased http://store.pinchapenny.com/product/florida-silica-sand-50-lb-20-30-grade-filter-sand Although not for 10 dollars a bag

As long as the water is running off clear is it fine to add to the aquarium??


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

As long as the water is running off clear, you are good to add it to the tank.


----------



## Ducati M900 (Feb 11, 2014)

sweet, thanks!!


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

when i clean substrate, ill fill a 5gal bucket about 1/4 of the way with sand. then fill with water (run a hose down in it) and stir the sand up BIG time. whatever comes out of the bucket i leave out, that way later on you wont get a "dusting" effect. it takes a little while but its well worth it in the end. GL, i really like the color on that sand


----------

